# Cardboard/paper egg cartons?



## Blue eyes (Sep 27, 2012)

I had heard that the paper (not styrofoam) egg cartons are ok for bunnies to play with. But then I saw somewhere that they have wax infused in the cardboard and so are not safe.

So... does anyone know? Are they ok for chewing or not?


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

sometimes i fill up an egg carton with a few treats and charmmy goes nuts over it she will dig at it and toss it and flip it and get the treats she hasnt had any ill effects from it, but i dont leave it in with her as a chewy toy its just when i put treats in it. so i dont know....


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 27, 2012)

I would be concerned that the cartons might be contaminated by salmonella and make a bunny sick. Perhaps I'm just paranoid. :dunno


----------



## BunMommaD (Sep 27, 2012)

Cookie has a paper egg carton to play with... Our vet told us to put it in the freezer for 2 days prior to giving it to him to kill any possible bacteria. He doesn't have it in his room but down here in the living room as a foraging toy we poke holes in it and close it and hide yummy things in it  he's never had a problem. I've never seen him ingest any of it tho.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2012)

I microwave them for 30 seconds. Ours also love newspaper and brown grocery bags.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

oh the grocery bags yes.... they will be destroyed!!!

id have to say charmmys favorite toys would have to be the cardboard box. and the brown paper bag right now shes got both to play with in her cage as we are doing some massive cleaning and dont want her underfoot. so she is just going bonkers switching from a card board box and a brown paper bag. we also have these "springy" cardboard things i dont know how to describe them really but she will sometimes play with that but its not nearly as entertaining as the bag and the box


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 27, 2012)

oh, the idea of salmonella never crossed my mind.

I like the idea of either freezing or microwaving to kill any potential nasties.

Cardboard boxes and paper grocery bags are usual toys for my buns, I just kept thinking about those egg cartons & what fun they might be.

Thanks, all for the responses. I think I'll go freeze (or microwave) some cartons...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 28, 2012)

Ted loved cardboard boxes. It would take 5 minutes to make a hole big enough to go inside and another 5 to make it a run through.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess that I need to go and find some paper bags for my bunnies to play with. I had one of my mom's old beer boxes in my rabbit run (aka kitchen) for the rabbits. Shiny Things LOVED it. I had to take it away though because she became posessive and teretorial about it when Beauty would get within 5 feet of it. This was all before either got spayed. (I know that they should not have been out together yet, but it was the only way that they were going to be able to get any time outside their cages. They were suppervised).


----------

